# Paph.Liberty Taiwan



## tcw (Apr 13, 2012)

The blooming photo




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
another collection 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## raymond (Apr 13, 2012)

very nice color of flower


----------



## eggshells (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes I like this. What is the size of the plant? Do you have photo on file?


----------



## John M (Apr 14, 2012)

The tesselation patterns on these is amazing. Very nice!

tcw: Please update your profile so that your general location shows in the upper right corner of your posts. Thanks!


----------



## emydura (Apr 14, 2012)

John M said:


> The tesselation patterns on these is amazing. Very nice!



I agree. Stunning.


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

John M said:


> The tesselation patterns on these is amazing. Very nice!
> 
> tcw: Please update your profile so that your general location shows in the upper right corner of your posts. Thanks!



How to update my profile ? Can you tell me?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 14, 2012)

tcw said:


> How to update my profile ? Can you tell me?



On the home page left side upper part -> USER CP (control panel)

Jean

not only home page, on each page


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice. That's something we don't really get to see much of here in the states.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 14, 2012)

Beauties !!!! What size are the blooms (influence of hangianum parent)? Jean


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> On the home page left side upper part -> USER CP (control panel)
> 
> Jean
> 
> not only home page, on each page



Thanks a lot!


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Beauties !!!! What size are the blooms (influence of hangianum parent)? Jean



above bloom:
DSW 4.1 cm PTW5.2 cm NS11.6 cm
below bloom has no recording, it bloomed two years ago.


----------



## valenzino (Apr 14, 2012)

tcw said:


> above bloom:
> DSW 4.1 cm PTW5.2 cm NS11.6 cm
> below bloom has no recording, it bloomed two years ago.



Love this hybrid and want to make some...just waiting hangis to flower...hope in time cause micranthums are already starting opening...and 1 is really amazing...as all fully open I will post...
Do you know,for this cross,if best to use hang or mich as a pod parent?


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

valenzino said:


> Love this hybrid and want to make some...just waiting hangis to flower...hope in time cause micranthums are already starting opening...and 1 is really amazing...as all fully open I will post...
> Do you know,for this cross,if best to use hang or mich as a pod parent?



I used hang as a pod parent made following hybrid,got about 40 flasks.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eggshells (Apr 14, 2012)

I think that you will get some good seedlings. I would love to get one of them.


----------



## valenzino (Apr 14, 2012)

Will be great cross!I know for shure get easyer and better qty germination using hangianum as pod parent,but I've not seen yet 2 P. liberty taiwan compared as reverse cross(have at same time,with same parents, hag x mich and mich x hang... in flower to compare...).Will try to do it this time and lets see.Thanks for share your breeding plans!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 14, 2012)

Gee, they're nice.


----------



## Hien (Apr 14, 2012)

This is a very great cross, the flower is more beautiful & balance than the parent micranthum


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

valenzino said:


> Will be great cross!I know for shure get easyer and better qty germination using hangianum as pod parent,but I've not seen yet 2 P. liberty taiwan compared as reverse cross(have at same time,with same parents, hag x mich and mich x hang... in flower to compare...).Will try to do it this time and lets see.Thanks for share your breeding plans!



I will try one time,but requires many years to see the results.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2012)

Love the first one, especially! :smitten:


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Love the first one, especially! :smitten:



Thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice. I love this hybrid and cant wait for mine to be BS.


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. I love this hybrid and cant wait for mine to be BS.



I wish you get some nice bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2012)

It will be a while and I doubt it will be as nice as yours.


----------



## tcw (Apr 14, 2012)

NYEric said:


> It will be a while and I doubt it will be as nice as yours.



They are two of the dozens of blooms.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2012)

tcw said:


> They are two of the dozens of blooms.



:drool: you should show a group photo !!! Jean


----------



## John M (Apr 15, 2012)

tcw said:


> I used hang as a pod parent made following hybrid,got about 40 flasks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, those are two nice flowers! I bet you'll get many very, very good quality plants from that breeding. Wonderful!:clap: I look forward to seeing more of your photos in time.

p.s. Thank you for updating your profile!


----------



## tcw (Apr 17, 2012)

the other bloomer




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eggshells (Apr 17, 2012)

Wowow


----------



## barry (Apr 18, 2012)

tcw said:


> the other bloomer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Liberty Taiwan are different as I saw in Hong Kong. Most of it is pale colour and short lasting.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 18, 2012)

Liberty Taiwan is one of my favorite hybrids. Quite nice!


----------



## tcw (Apr 19, 2012)

W. Beetus said:


> Liberty Taiwan is one of my favorite hybrids. Quite nice!



Thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah. great colour. The first one I saw in person was rather dull in colour. Impressive in size though


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2012)

Size is everything! oke: :evil:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 19, 2012)

Lovely, all of them! Love the overall colors and patterns - the staminodes are really neat too!


----------



## tcw (Apr 19, 2012)

Mrs. Paph said:


> Lovely, all of them! Love the overall colors and patterns - the staminodes are really neat too!



Thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## tcw (Apr 21, 2012)

Another bloomer




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh my!!!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 22, 2012)

That is pretty amazing,
David


----------



## tcw (Apr 22, 2012)

monocotman said:


> That is pretty amazing,
> David



Thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 22, 2012)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice flowers! Very interesting to look at!


----------



## tcw (Apr 22, 2012)

Marc said:


> Very nice flowers! Very interesting to look at!



Thank you for your appreciation.


----------

